# slot cutter, adjusting depth of cut



## dorkshoei (Mar 5, 2014)

I have the Harbor Freight slot cutting set. Like most they have a 5/16th arbor and generate a 1/2" depth of cut. I'd like to make a 1/4" depth of cut. 

Unfortunately according to the local bearing supply store, there isn't a 5/16" ID bearing with a 1/2" larger OD.

The QC on the HF cutter is upto their usual standards, on one the bearing slid on/off the shaft (ideal) but the end thread was badly stripped, on the other (that I ended up buying) the bearing is a tight press fit. 

A loose fit would be better as I was thinking of just machining some rings on my lathe and pressing onto additional bearings so I could adjust the depth of cut. I was hoping to avoid having to buy additional arbors.

Not sure if there is a better way? I know CMT makes a nice kit where the depth is adjustable but it's over $100 and I'm only going to use this cutter very occasionally.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

or on almost every spline you do...
Freud Tools | 2" (Dia.) Stacked Slotting Set


.










.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Look here, MLCS Slot Cutter Router Bits and Stackable Slot Cutter Set. Scroll down a bit to see the sizes available on that page, then search "bearing" if what you need is not listed. Also, 8mm ID may be what you're looking for instead of 5/16". Then there is always the Whiteside bearing kit, Buy Whiteside BB501 Bearing Kit with Wrench at Woodcraft.com (this vendor didn't list the ID, so you'll want to shop the internet or check Whiteside's web site). I've had good dealings with MLCS--but Whiteside is a top-notch manufacturer. 

Everything is available somewhere--the only question is the cost. 

earl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dorkshoei. You can get different bearings fairly cheap (from $4) but check out "rub collars" near the bottom of the page in this link.Bearings | Rub Collars | Router Bit Bearings | Shaper Rub Collars

Eagle isn't the only place they are available from but Eagle is as good as any place. I do hope you'll take a few minutes to update your profile with a name or nickname. I don't want to have to refer to you as Dorkshoei or the shortened version which would be Dork.


----------



## dorkshoei (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the mlcs link. The current bearing is 5/16 ID; 7/8 OD, so I need 5/16 ID; 1-3/8 OD to drop the DOC from 1/2" to 1/4". I see the #12113 bearing gets me that. A few other interesting sizes also.

Not sure I fancy spending $29 on 4 bearings. That said they seem to have a 6 piece #234 kit for $29.95

I wonder if they are made specially for MLCS or if the bearing supply store was just incorrect about nothing being available. Normally they have access to pretty much everything bearing.


----------



## dorkshoei (Mar 5, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I don't want to have to refer to you as Dorkshoei or the shortened version which would be Dork.


you can refer to me as DS. works for me, dork's fine too


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dorkshoei said:


> you can refer to me as DS. works for me, dork's fine too


you realize that is the equivalent of opening the front door and laying out the welcome/have at it mat around here???


----------



## dorkshoei (Mar 5, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> you realize that is the equivalent of opening the front door and laying out the welcome/have at it mat around here???


I know how to bite back >

Seriously, I'll probably get that 6 Piece Accessory Bearing Kit #234 from MLCS, works out to just over $4.80 each. Of course I'll always pay less :wink:


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Strip the bearing from the arbor, add some spacers and use the router table fence. Can be adjusted to any number, why not?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

dorkshoei said:


> I know how to bite back >
> 
> Seriously, I'll probably get that 6 Piece Accessory Bearing Kit #234 from MLCS, works out to just over $4.80 each. Of course I'll always pay less :wink:


I buy a lot of things from MLCS. They aren't the best but good enough if you don't a bit day in and day out.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

dorkshoei said:


> you can refer to me as DS. works for me, dork's fine too


Tony will work just fine for me. Thanks.


----------



## dorkshoei (Mar 5, 2014)

Quillman said:


> Strip the bearing from the arbor, add some spacers and use the router table fence. Can be adjusted to any number, why not?



Not using router table, one of the edges is complex shape so using Colt palm router freehand. If I was using router table then as you say, no point in bearing.


----------



## dorkshoei (Mar 5, 2014)

greenacres2 said:


> Whiteside BB501 Bearing Kit with Wrench at Woodcraft.com (this vendor didn't list the ID, so you'll want to shop the internet or check Whiteside's web site).


Forgot to add, that Whiteside kit seems to be 3/16 ID. I'll check if they have a 5/16/8mm.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Welcome Tony!*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Tony will work just fine for me. Thanks.


Dorkshoei doesn't _sound_ Italian(?)...


----------

